# Masturbate while husband watches...



## Mj405 (Apr 17, 2017)

Curious to know how many ladies can and do masturbate for their man while he watches.
Myself, I have no problem doing so. I still have a fairly toned body for my age. I enjoy sharing.
I do have those days that I want some me time, and just enjoy pleasing myself, alone...
But those days my man shows a little attention to my well being that day, I am gladly willing to give him a show. I like the reaction I get. Watching him get so arroused, I get even more into it. I usually manage to to get a couple of times before he jumps me. On occasion, I can coax him into masturbating with me. I enjoy watching him as much as he likes watching me.
We have been together 33 years. Our relationship is very open. Sex is awsome..
I am hoping other women have what I have...


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes. It took me 20 years to be confident enough to do it but now its something I love to do. I like to watch him too. It is something so simple that many people neglect early in a relationship, being vulnerable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

My wife started doing it every weekend in 1979, since the first day she ever masturbated. Then daily since 1992.


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

I wish my wife would, your husbands are very fortunate

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Mj405 said:


> Curious to know how many ladies can and do masturbate for their man while he watches.


While he watches what? 
I guess it depends what's on on the tele


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes, sorry, my wife does this when I tell her to. But I think it's mainly for my benefit. She prefers it when I make her feel a bit "ashamed" about doing it. Not sure why.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes, my fiance likes to watch me, but it's part of having sex together. It's not like he asks me so he can watch as a separate ''show'' or something, although that could be sexy and I'd oblige if he wanted that. But, for us, it's more or less a foreplay type of thing and leads to other things.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes. For us it's just another fun thing during the day. We play at sex for hours every day, so there is plenty of time for her to do this sometime during the evening.

Of course, it helps a lot that she gets to come so many times a day. So many options for play!

Well, not right now. 4 weeks, 2 days to go. The doctor said she can't even masturbate with just her fingers even if she doesn't insert her fingers, even one day early. She asked, specifically about masturbation without insertion.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

WilliamM said:


> Yes. For us it's just another fun thing during the day. We play at sex for hours every day, so there is plenty of time for her to do this sometime during the evening.
> 
> Of course, it helps a lot that she gets to come so many times a day. So many options for play!
> 
> Well, not right now. 4 weeks, 2 days to go. The doctor said she can't even masturbate with just her fingers even if she doesn't insert her fingers, even one day early. She asked, specifically about masturbation without insertion.


Ahhh, that might be difficult.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Ya, it hasn't even been two weeks since her hysterectomy and she is already bouncing off the walls.

She insisted on helping me relax, but I'm sure that did not help her relax at all. She is an incessant tease.

I feel so sorry for her.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

I’ve asked my gal to but she just gives me that ‘There is something wrong with you “ Look.

I think I caught her doing it while I sleep next to her a few years back. I lay quietly until she settled done and then asked “Was that fun?” She just pretended to be asleep.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Max.HeadRoom said:


> I’ve asked my gal to but she just gives me that ‘There is something wrong with you “ Look.
> 
> I think I caught her doing it while I sleep next to her a few years back. I lay quietly until she settled done and then asked “Was that fun?” She just pretended to be asleep.


Maybe she sleep-masturbated? I once had a major argument in the middle of the night and then great make up sex; all while she was asleep (I hadn't realised at the time). Next morning she couldn't remember any of it.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

When our marriage was good, yes this was something we enjoyed often. 

Initially I was very self conscious, but once I saw how much he enjoyed watching I loosened up. Nothing better than knowing you are desired by your partner IMO.

The best was when he would direct me what to do as I performed. I lovd being talked to during since it showed me he was turned on by me and engaged, which made me feel sexy, and then made me further lose inhibitions.

He would less often indulge my desire to watch, but when he did I loved that too.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

My wife does that almost every time we have sex. When I was single I would ask a new sex partner to masturbate for me. Not to get aroused, although I did, but to observe how she gives herself an orgasm. I could see if she liked penetration or clitoral stimulation. How fast, how hard and does she mix up the rhythm or keep it steady. I also learn what her pre orgasm noises and actions are. It is a very good way to learn about a new sex partner, plus you do not need to use lube for intercourse.


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

inmyprime said:


> Yes, sorry, my wife does this when I tell her to. But I think it's mainly for my benefit. She prefers it when I make her feel a bit "ashamed" about doing it. Not sure why.


Dominance and submission. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

My W will masterbate for me. I tried it once when she requested it but was stopped because she said she was missing out on all the fun just watching. You know the rest of the story.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

My wife will let me watch her masturbate during sex. I honestly don't believe she masturbates outside of play time together. She has wanted to watch me masturbate during our together time but since that is infrequent, I'd rather have PiV sex and masturbate some other time.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Does it have to be the husband watching his W, or can he watch something else like Game Of Thrones or a baseball game, asking for a friend???


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Does it have to be the husband watching his W, or can he watch something else like Game Of Thrones or a baseball game, asking for a friend???



As long as he turns the volume down so the smutty book the wife is reading isn't interrupted, or so my friend tells me.




My husband like to be "surprised" and catch me in the act. Luckily, he gets up to pee more often than I do so I quickly shuck off the covers and make myself acquainted with myself before he comes out. Other times I just roll over and start humping his thigh until he offer to lend me a knee.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> As long as he turns the volume down so the smutty book the wife is reading isn't interrupted, or so my friend tells me.


Sounds like we should get these friends to sign up on TAM :smthumbup:


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Anon Pink said:


> My husband like to be "surprised" and catch me in the act.


I have been actually surprised, and caught my wife in on the act! WOW!
When she opened her eyes, she found out she wasn't the only one in the room masturbating!


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

I was accused of being perverted for suggesting that. It would be so freaking hot. Man, I'm feeling very jealous.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

jsmart said:


> I was accused of being perverted for suggesting that. It would be so freaking hot. Man, I'm feeling very jealous.


Long time ago, I suggested she put on a show, and got the same reaction! Didn't stop me from asking now & then though. 

She changed her mind, when one evening when I requested, again, it would be fun if she put on a show for me. She said "I don't see you doing it for me!!"
So...I changed that....right then!
Made for an interesting night!!


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

jsmart said:


> I was accused of being perverted for suggesting that. It would be so freaking hot. Man, I'm feeling very jealous.


I know @badsanta thinks I have a candle addiction, but it is a really good way of easing your lady into it. Have small tea lights lit so the room is dim and then ask her to do it once you have done your seduction techniques. I think 'pervert' is a rather harsh accusation, unless she was joking :surprise:- good luck.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

peacem said:


> I know @badsanta thinks I have a candle addiction, but it is a really good way of easing your lady into it. Have small tea lights lit so the room is dim and then ask her to do it once you have done your seduction techniques. I think 'pervert' is a rather harsh accusation, unless she was joking :surprise:- good luck.


 @peacem please be careful when using the words "candle addiction" in a thread about female masturbation. People will probably think you are into wax play. They may not realize that you only use them for dim and romantic lighting when spending time with your husband. 



Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

badsanta said:


> @peacem please be careful when using the words "candle addiction" in a thread about female masturbation. People will probably think you are into wax play. They may not realize that you only use them for dim and romantic lighting when spending time with your husband.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Historically, women were the candle makers. They were the ones who gathered the material and dipped the wicks into the melted wax over and over until they had an appropriate shaped taper. Rumor has it, they also made other shapes of candles not as long as the dipped tapers, they were wider, some had even been carved with nubs spiraled all around the upper third. They were candles but rarely ever lit. Made by women, for women, sold secretly to women.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

badsanta said:


> @peacem please be careful when using the words "candle addiction" in a thread about female masturbation. People will probably think you are into wax play. They may not realize that you only use them for dim and romantic lighting when spending time with your husband.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tea candles are a gateway drug...just saying...:smile2:


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

We have been doing this for decades, then I bought her a gift. The Hitachi Magic Wand, the industry standard otherwise known at the "roto-rooter". Put her on the ceiling, and caused our frequency to go from once every other day, to several times a day at one point.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Hitachi,












(geek reference)


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Historically, women were the candle makers. They were the ones who gathered the material and dipped the wicks into the melted wax over and over until they had an appropriate shaped taper. Rumor has it, they also made other shapes of candles not as long as the dipped tapers, they were wider, some had even been carved with nubs spiraled all around the upper third. They were candles but rarely ever lit. Made by women, for women, sold secretly to women.


 @Anon Pink seriously? 










I'm not supposed to light this one?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Not until it dries.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

badsanta said:


> @Anon Pink seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave the wick end pointing out, you'll be fine... >


----------



## Todd Haberdasher (Apr 23, 2017)

Mj405 said:


> Curious to know how many ladies can and do masturbate for their man while he watches.
> Myself, I have no problem doing so. I still have a fairly toned body for my age. I enjoy sharing.
> I do have those days that I want some me time, and just enjoy pleasing myself, alone...
> But those days my man shows a little attention to my well being that day, I am gladly willing to give him a show. I like the reaction I get. Watching him get so arroused, I get even more into it. I usually manage to to get a couple of times before he jumps me. On occasion, I can coax him into masturbating with me. I enjoy watching him as much as he likes watching me.
> ...


I am having difficulty figuring out what you are talking about. How would a man become aroused by observing this sort of behavior?

It would seem to me to be offputting. IE: a woman is enjoying herself without any input from me. What am I even for if she can do that for herself? Does that make sense?


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Speak for yourself, Todd.

I am a man. I find watching a woman masturbate to be the most arousing stimulus I have ever seen in my life.

Perhaps I've never worried about my usefulness.


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> I am having difficulty figuring out what you are talking about. How would a man become aroused by observing this sort of behavior?
> 
> It would seem to me to be offputting. IE: a woman is enjoying herself without any input from me. What am I even for if she can do that for herself? Does that make sense?


I don't think he watches the entire time unless it's mutual masterbation. There is nothing wrong with switching things up a bit and trying new things. That's what keeps sex between a couple entertaining. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

perhaps the best method, get a wooden chair and tie your man up naked facing the bed.
Then take out an array of sex toys, pick one and give a nice show. Then pick another....maybe teasing him a little in between, and enjoy yourself some more.

Finally, finish up riding his lap, with him finally penetrating you while he is still tied to the chair.


----------



## Todd Haberdasher (Apr 23, 2017)

WilliamM said:


> Speak for yourself, Todd.
> 
> I am a man. I find watching a woman masturbate to be the most arousing stimulus I have ever seen in my life.
> 
> Perhaps I've never worried about my usefulness.


But what is arousing about it? Please explain.

I don't want to think about my wife doing that because she touches the children with those hands.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> But what is arousing about it? Please explain.
> 
> I don't want to think about my wife doing that because she touches the children with those hands.


After seeing a few of your posts, I haven't yet decided if you're terribly naive, obnoxiously disingenuous, or deliberately provocative. Time will tell ....


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> But what is arousing about it? Please explain.
> 
> I don't want to think about my wife doing that because she touches the children with those hands.


If thinking about where her hands have been turns you off, try not to think about where those children emerged from originally!!!


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> But what is arousing about it? Please explain.
> 
> I don't want to think about my wife doing that because she touches the children with those hands.


Do you not masterbate? Why would be be any different? 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Haberdasher (Apr 23, 2017)

Because the male and female genital areas are night and day as far as cleanliness goes.

Also when a male self-pleasures none of the fluids touch him.


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> Because the male and female genital areas are night and day as far as cleanliness goes.
> 
> Also when a male self-pleasures none of the fluids touch him.


I'd do some more research about genital cleanliness. A vagina is actually self cleaning and most of the men I know think said fluids are sexy AF. Also, women and men should probably both be washing their hands after masterbation prior to touching their kids lol. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

DayOne said:


> Hitachi,
> 
> (geek reference)


Renesas...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> I am having difficulty figuring out what you are talking about. How would a man become aroused by observing this sort of behavior?
> 
> It would seem to me to be offputting. IE: a woman is enjoying herself without any input from me. What am I even for if she can do that for herself? Does that make sense?


1. Masturbation is a _very _personal activity. Sharing an orgasm when your partner is not also actively engaged in the sex and is doing nothing more than watching intently is incredibly intimate. Being able and willing to share this aspect of yourself with someone who is not already otherwise engaged means all possible barriers are down. 

2. Self-confidence in a woman is very sexy. If the man has the self confidence to know this is just one aspect of a well rounded sex life rather than a replacement for him, he will find this _hugely _arousing. Moreover, that she is willing to share something so personal, so intimate, such vulnerability, can be a real ego boost rather than cause for concern. Ironically, doing it yourself can be the greatest act of sharing!

3. For most men, a woman in the throes of sexual ecstasy is the most arousing image possible. When participating in the act, one can not concentrate solely on that very arousing image as one is concerned with what one is doing, focusing on doing his best to provide the pleasure. When released from that burden, one can totally enjoy the beauty laid out before you. 

I have made this request of my wife, but alas, after 30 years, it's clear it's not going to happen.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

I like to wipe some bodily fluids from my wife's vagina onto my upper lip while I watch her. I never get enough of that wonderful scent.


----------



## Todd Haberdasher (Apr 23, 2017)

What are the chances that such behavior is going to result in "throes of sexual ecstasy" though? Seems like hyperbole.


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

Why wouldn't it? She is able to please herself and if she can't get herself to the throes of ecstasy how is anyone else supposed to? 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Haberdasher (Apr 23, 2017)

Mollymolz said:


> Why wouldn't it? She is able to please herself and if she can't get herself to the throes of ecstasy how is anyone else supposed to?
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


I have a hard time imagining my wife enjoying sex, but maybe my perspective is skewed by a small sample size. It just seems like something inherently unenjoyable to have happen to you.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> I have a hard time imagining my wife enjoying sex, but maybe my perspective is skewed by a small sample size. It just seems like something inherently unenjoyable to have happen to you.


What a sad post. Y'all could use some help.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> I have a hard time imagining my wife enjoying sex, but maybe my perspective is skewed by a small sample size. It just seems like something inherently unenjoyable to have happen to you.



I wish I could get my wife to post on her own, but she is a phone kind of person, and just has never gotten comfortable with this darn new fangled internet thing.

Anyway, she said your wife probably can't enjoy masturbating with you watching because you might be ruining the whole mood!


----------



## gt30743 (Apr 10, 2017)

I have done that for him, its not part of our usual thing but I have done it for him when he asks me to. 

Its more normal (for us) for him to do that for me. He has a much higher sex drive and needs to orgasm several times a week (almost once a day) or he can't concentrate at work. For me once a week is plenty, really more than enough. While I am willing to make love with him anytime if he needs that, he knows my sex drive isn't as great as his so he rarely ask for actual intercourse more than once a week. So our compromise is usually that I will give him oral love or use my hand, but often he will take care of things himself. If I walk in on him, he asks me to watch or starts doing that while I am around, I stop whatever I am doing and watch or talk sexy to him. 

I think its pretty normal for couples to share that especially when one's needs that much more than the other. Marriage is a partnership and you need to reach for the middle ground and support the other.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Max.HeadRoom said:


> I’ve asked my gal to but she just gives me that ‘There is something wrong with you “ Look.
> 
> I think I caught her doing it while I sleep next to her a few years back. I lay quietly until she settled done and then asked “Was that fun?” She just pretended to be asleep.


*That's no fun!*


----------



## nyjet (Aug 2, 2017)

I have caught my wife masturbating in the shower. I was in bed and heard some noise. Walked over to the door which was cracked open enough for me to see in. Noticed her on the shower floor taking care of business. It was so hot! I have been waiting to see her do it for a while....

Nothing better than watching your wife pleasure herself...


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

Since before my wife and I were married she would masturbate in the car when we would go on trips. It's pretty awesome and she still does it to this day. Well, when the kids aren't with us. As far as the bedroom goes it has never been a problem in the least bit.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Mj405 said:


> Curious to know how many ladies can and do masturbate for their man while he watches..


You mean, for _free_?


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

My wife does it all the time for me she will use her vibe and let me watch. It is a turn on for both of us


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Wife uses a magic rabbit - after she works it for 10 - 15 min she has an awesome orgasm - then after a short refractory period I can jump her and not have to worry about her being happy at the end of our session!

W/o the rabbit - I have to work on her for 20 minutes to get her going

So we do both on no particular order or days - I don't as I am useless for the rest of the day - rather enjoy her.
and she has never asked


----------



## witoutit (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm on my third marraige and my first wife who was my high school sweetheart used to enjoy doing it using various toys I'd bought for her while I watched, as well as laying back and letting me have the fun. And my current wife has also been married twice before me, not ever doing anything that "kinky" with either of her exes. But we had a very strong sex life for our first year or so, and we tried about everything a couple can with just the two of us. With her being in her mid fourties and me in my late fourties when we got together, we'd both seen our share of sexual scenerios. But as much as it always turned me on to watch both of my wives lay back and use their toys on themselves, I want to convey a warning to any man who's remarried and partakes in such pleasures if they are the suspicious, jealous type. One night as we were having our fun and I was using her favorite toy on her, I suggested she take it and let me watch. It was super hot at first watching her use it on herself like she liked it.But as she got more turned on and carried away, what she did then with it disturbed me more so than turn me on. It was one of those realistic type ones about 9 inches long and pretty thick, complete with "veins' molded into the rubber . Two AA batteries provided the vibration. She began to push and work that thing in and out of herself slowly, which was great, but after a few minutes she'd managed to bury all but the very end of it which was the battery cap in herself, then I watched as she put her fingers over that and push it inside and the battery cap disappeared as well. It didn't make me feel very adequate I can tell you.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

witoutit said:


> about *9 inches* long and pretty thick, complete with "veins' molded into the rubber . Two AA batteries provided the vibration. She began to push and work that thing in and out of herself slowly, which was great, but after a few minutes she'd managed to bury all but the very end of it which was the battery cap in herself, then I watched as she put her fingers over that and push it inside and the battery cap disappeared as well. It didn't make me feel very adequate I can tell you.


Thank goodness it didn't "short" out! (Battery compartments aren't always waterproof.) And yeah, I'd be wondering if I come up short myself, in that situation. Not too worried, though, as my wife comes from PIV, too.


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

witoutit said:


> I'm on my third marraige and my first wife who was my high school sweetheart used to enjoy doing it using various toys I'd bought for her while I watched, as well as laying back and letting me have the fun. And my current wife has also been married twice before me, not ever doing anything that "kinky" with either of her exes. But we had a very strong sex life for our first year or so, and we tried about everything a couple can with just the two of us. With her being in her mid fourties and me in my late fourties when we got together, we'd both seen our share of sexual scenerios. But as much as it always turned me on to watch both of my wives lay back and use their toys on themselves, I want to convey a warning to any man who's remarried and partakes in such pleasures if they are the suspicious, jealous type. One night as we were having our fun and I was using her favorite toy on her, I suggested she take it and let me watch. It was super hot at first watching her use it on herself like she liked it.But as she got more turned on and carried away, what she did then with it disturbed me more so than turn me on. It was one of those realistic type ones about 9 inches long and pretty thick, complete with "veins' molded into the rubber . Two AA batteries provided the vibration. She began to push and work that thing in and out of herself slowly, which was great, but after a few minutes she'd managed to bury all but the very end of it which was the battery cap in herself, then I watched as she put her fingers over that and push it inside and the battery cap disappeared as well. It didn't make me feel very adequate I can tell you.


Did you have sex afterwards?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

This is all TMI but I have played with many different sized toys. Many bigger, thicker, longer than my bf. They are fun, they feel good. 

*Nothing* feels better than my bf's actual penis. Nothing could ever replace what he/it gives me. For many reasons. 

Don't ever feel jealous over a toy. It can't compare to the amazing feeling of an actual man. There is so much more in sex with you than she can ever get with a toy. The skin on skin, the foreplay, the warmth of your body. 

Toys are just toys. My bf enjoys watching me with big toys and he'll either do it himself or I will for him. 
It's like apples vs oranges in terms of pleasure. It's never a replacement, always an add on. His size is perfect to me. Exactly what I want. None of that changes just because I (we) also like playing with big toys.


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> This is all TMI but I have played with many different sized toys. Many bigger, thicker, longer than my bf. They are fun, they feel good.
> 
> *Nothing* feels better than my bf's actual penis. Nothing could ever replace what he/it gives me. For many reasons.
> 
> ...


That is almost word for word what my wife says!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I've always been happy to use toys with my wife. Its just another fun thing to do, more variety. I'm not threatened by a piece of plastic. 





SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> This is all TMI but I have played with many different sized toys. Many bigger, thicker, longer than my bf. They are fun, they feel good.
> 
> *Nothing* feels better than my bf's actual penis. Nothing could ever replace what he/it gives me. For many reasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

uhtred said:


> I've always been happy to use toys with my wife. Its just another fun thing to do, more variety. I'm not threatened by a piece of plastic.


Yes even if it is a larger size I know it feels different, she likes it, makes her happy.


----------



## spawn2031 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mine bought a dildo about 3 months ago after I told her that it was a huge fantasy of mine to see her do that, especially if I got the chance to walk in on her already in the act. Still patiently waiting for that glorious day... (ok, maybe not so patiently... it's driving me nutz!! lol)


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Many years ago my wife asked me to masturbate and cum in front of her which I did but she couldn't reciprocate, maybe too self conscious perhaps.
A pity because you can learn a lot about her preferences from observing, the rhythm, depth, timing etc. She likes me to pleasure her with a variety of dildos, some large and thick at 9"+ but doesn't cum but she says in private she is able to cum with a very modest dildo but won't tell me exactly what she does. Perhaps I will have to hide a webcam in the bedroom (only kidding).


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

A couple can really have fun 'showing off' together! 
We got to talking about 'first times', and then showed how we did it the first time. 

Educational....to say the least!!


----------

